# Anyone swap out the trigger spring ?



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

My G23 Gen 4 comes with 5.5 lb trigger spring. To reduce barrel drop, I'm thinking of change to the 3.5 lb trigger spring.

Has anyone done this and what are your thoughts? Also what did it cost you if you had someone do it for you?

After the first or second mag is when I see my shots starting to drop.

Thank you


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds fine if you are going to use the gun strictly for a range gun. If you are going to carry, this can be a recipe for disaster. I carry a G23 and went the other way, to a NY#1 trigger to avoid NDs.


----------

